# Netbeans Gui in BlueJ Projekt



## feiste (14. Apr 2011)

Hallo,

Habe ein Gui mit Netbeans gemacht,
wie kann ich diese jetzt in mein BlueJ Projekt importieren?
Einfach den Quelltext kopieren funktioniert leider nicht :/

danke.


----------



## L-ectron-X (14. Apr 2011)

feiste hat gesagt.:


> Einfach den Quelltext kopieren funktioniert leider nicht :/


Warum nicht?


----------



## feiste (14. Apr 2011)

1. Fehlermeldung:

org.jdesktop.application.Action;
_________________________

dannach noch diese:

import org.jdesktop.application.ResourceMap;
import org.jdesktop.application.SingleFrameApplication;
import org.jdesktop.application.FrameView;
import org.jdesktop.application.TaskMonitor;


----------



## SlaterB (14. Apr 2011)

Forums &bull; View topic - missing "org.jdesktop.application.*"??


----------



## Kilinat (14. Apr 2011)

Kann BlueJ das überhaupt ? mit BlueJ kann man doch nur einzelne Objekte instanzieren ?


----------



## feiste (14. Apr 2011)

habe jetzt mein BlueJ Projekt mit Netbeans geöffnet
und appframework.jar runtergeladen !
Was soll ich den jetzt damit machen?


----------



## SlaterB (14. Apr 2011)

BlueJ - Frequently Asked Questions


> How can I use a custom library (that came with my textbook)?
> 
> Sometimes you want your programs to import classes from a custom library, either one given to you by a textbook author, or one you made yourself. How to do this is explained in Tip 5 in the "Tip of the Week" archive.



für weiteres brauchst du aber wohl einen BlueJ-Experten, da kann ich persönlich nicht weiterhelfen


was willst du letztlich überhaupt machen? wenn du in NetBeans bleibst, dann brauchst du wohl keine Library


----------



## feiste (14. Apr 2011)

also ich will ein in Netbeans entworfenes GUI in mein mit BlueJ geschriebenes Spiel einbauen.

wieso brauch ich den einen BlueJ Experten?
Ich kann die Klassen doch einfach mit Netbeans öffnen ?

Wenn das Spiel fertig ist soll es als jar-datei entpackt werden 
und unabhängig von Netbeans laufen !


----------



## L-ectron-X (14. Apr 2011)

Das Problem ist, dass du externe APIs (GroupLayout) benutzt. Die müsstest du auch in BlueJ bekannt machen. Beim Erzeugen einer unabhängigen Anwendung müssen diese APIs dann auch mit exportiert werden.
Mein Tipp: Verzichte auf das Freedesign (GroupLayout) in Netbeans. Benutze erstmal nur die LayoutManager der Standard-Java-API. Also bspw. BorderLayout, GridLayout, FlowLayout, GridBagLayout.

Überhaupt kann es nicht schaden, wenn man seine GUIs auch von Hand schreiben kann.


----------



## feiste (14. Apr 2011)

habs hinbekommen das appframework.jar in die bib von bluej hinzuzufügen

danke.


----------

